# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Секс и косметика

## Irina

*Имеется ввиду надушенное, намазанное всякого рода кремами и лосьонами, тело Вашего партнера.

Парфюмы, крема имеют все же вкус  и как не крути, меня лично не устраивает парфюмерная горечь на губах .
Как Вы относитесь к этому?*

----------


## fIzdrin

духи в меру

----------


## Irina

> духи в меру


И мужчинам тоже ароматами не увлекаться, а то от густого запаха парфюмерии действительно у женщин голова начинает болеть

----------


## Evil

Меня не смущает косметика, но лучше без неё.))

----------


## Asteriks

Меня больше волнует вопрос чистоты, чем косметики. Однако не люблю, когда выбритый муж одеколонится на ночь. Это кошмар. Отучен.

----------


## BiZ111

Прекрасно отношусь =) Масла, крема, афрод-ки. 
А как ещё? Ну а тех, кому за дцать, частенько наполненные раздражением и самоненавистью и желчью, раздражает всё. Будь то косметика, дышишь громко, не то говоришь, горьковатый привкус..Детсад

----------


## Asteriks

Тут высказывают своё отношение к косметике применительно к интимной жизни. 
Я же не пишу, что сомневаюсь в твоём сексуальном опыте, хотя я сомневаюсь. И не высказываю своё мнение на твой счёт, Биз.

----------

